# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Auswandern mit Kindern

## Greenhorn

*"Vorgeschichte"*
Seit ungefaehr  25 Jahren habe ich (immer laenger) meine Freizeit in Thailand verbracht und habe kraeftig mitgeholfen die Pfade fuer die Rucksacktouristen auszutrampeln.
Es gab dabei auch immer wieder "kurze Begegnungen" mit weiblichen Touristinnen, aber fuers "Leben" war nichts dabei.
So genoss ich meine Zeit und entwickelte mich immer mehr zum "alten Sack".
Vor fast acht Jahren machte ich einen wichtigen Schritt und beendete mein "aufgeteiltes" Leben und zog nach Thailand (alleine).
Getrieben von der rasanten Entwicklung zog es mich in immer einsamere Gegenden. 
Na ja, in den abgelegenen Bergen erreichte mich eines Tages der Anruf einer Thailaenderin, die ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon etwa 8 Jahre als vorzuegliche Koechin auf einer abgelegenen Insel kannte.
....
Naja, heute ist sie die Mutter meiner Kinder.
Wir waren gemeinsamer Meinung, unser Leben mit zwei Kindern in Thailand zu verbringen und fuer diese dort eine Zukunft aufzubauen. Abgesehen von den aktuellen politischen Entwicklungen (was hier aber absolut nicht das Thema sein soll) habe ich die Entscheidung bis heute nicht bereut.
Habe bis heute etwa  5 Kultur-Schocks hinter mir, mag aber immer noch Land und (fast alle) Leute, wobei die Einschraenkung keinen regionalen Bezug hat.

*Hauptteil:*
Ich habe sehr oft Gelegenheit, mich mit Leuten zu unterhalten, die hier die Famlien ihrer Frauen besuchen und sich mit Auswanderungsgedanken ernsthaft beschaeftigen. Meist sind auch schon die Gedanken fuer die zukuenftige Existenz perfekt oder das eine oder andere ist auch schon am "laufen" (In der Regel auf dem Namen der Frau).
Fuer die Ehefrauen, die in der Regel in Deutschland mit in Thailand nicht sehr angesehenen Berufen, ihre Zukunft und den Unterhalt ihrer Thai-Familie aufbessern konnte, ist das in der meist (wieder zurueck zu ihrer Familie) eine Verbesserung ihrer Situation.
Oft sind auch noch Kinder dabei und die Altersversorgung ist ebenfalls abgesichert. Ist auch toll wie das Kind, die Kinder sich mit den einheimischen Kindern (im Urlaub)verstehen, Sprachprobleme gibt es ueberhaupt nicht (Kinder lernen in dem Alter ja sehr schnell) und ......
Halt! Halt!
Kinder werden hier einen Kulturschock erleben, der unvorstellbar schlimmer ist, als das was auf Erwachsene zukommt.
Da helfen auch internationale Schulen nichts!
Ich glaube ausserdem fuer Maedchen wird es nochmal um einiges schwieriger.
Ich habe hier schon viele junge, entwurzelte Menschen kennen gelernt, die durchs Leben irren und meist einen noch verwirrenderen Lebenswandel an den Tag legen.
Es gibt dann auch noch erhebliche Probleme mit Visa und Staatsbuegerschaft, aber das soll bis hier her zur Einstimmung ausreichen.
Ich will nicht uneingeschraenkt behaupten, fuer Kinder die hier (in Mischehen) geboeren wurden, ist alles besser, aber zumindest die Eingliederung in Deutschland wird fuer die Kinder einfacher.
"Auswandern" fuer "Rentner", wenn die Kinder bereits "aus dem Haus" sind ist heute ueberhaupt kein Problem.

----------


## schiene

Umzug von Deutschland nach Thailand mit Kindern welche über 7 Jahre alt sind halte ich persönlich für unverantwortlich und würde dies nie Kindern zumuten.
Umzug mit Kindern von Thailand nach Deutschland kann eigentlich nur eine Verbesserung für die Kinder sein und wäre für mich persönlich kein Problem.
Ich habe einen guten Bekannten dessen Thaifrau ein Kind in Thailand hatte.Das Kind kam im Alter von 10 Jahren nach Deutschland und fand sofort Anschluß in der Schule.Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit der deutschen Sprache entwickelte sie sich super und brachte immer sehr gute Zeugnise nach Hause.Mittlerweile ist sie eine junge Dame und könnte sich nicht vorstellen wieder nach Thailand zu ziehen.

----------


## pit

Greenhorn,

ich habe jetzt eigentlich nicht so richtig verstanden, von wo nach wo Du die Auswanderung mit den Kindern planst. 

Vermutlich möchtest Du nun Deine Familie nach Deutschland bringen. Bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch bin.

Ich sehe, dass auch DE immer mehr Produktion in der Zukunft in das verarmte Asien, darunter auch Thailand, verlegt. Solltest Du deine Kinder nach Deutschland bringen wollen, musst Du Dir auch gleichzeitig Gedanken über deren Zukunft machen!

Was wird in DE in Zukunft noch sein? Vermutlich ein Land, dass nur noch Engineering liefert und kaum noch Produkte. Um dann einen sicheren (mehr oder weniger) Arbeitsplatz zu haben, bedarf es in der Regel eines Hochschulabschlusses. Wenn Du das Deinen Kindern ermöglichen kannst, dann nur zu! Es kommt aber auch hauptsächlich auf die Kinder selbst an. Meine Beiden in DE konnten es leider nicht schaffen!

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Habe mich wahrscheinlich wieder mal etwas unklar ausgedrueckt.
Es sollte eigentlich um Kinder gehen, die mit den Eltern von DE nach TH auswandern (muessen).
Die thailaendische Mutter, kommt zurueck in den Schoss der Familie und ist in der Regel *happy*.
Der (deutsche)  Ehemann wird programmgemaess 2-3 Kulturschocks erleben und die im Rahmen der Familie besser wegstecken koennen, als alleine oder zusammen mit nur einer Lady.
Aber fuer die Kinder wird es absolut hart und ich glaube besonders fuer die Maedchen. 
Fuer Kinder von Mischehen, die hier geboren wurden und aufwachsen, gibt es auch Probleme, aber halt eben nicht die zusaetzlichen zur Umstellung auf die neue (veraltete) Kultur.

"Wandern" die Eltern aus, wenn die Kinder in DE (oder sonstwo in der Welt) bereits auf eigenen Fuessen stehen, sind die Probleme auch nicht anders, als wenn die Eltern zum Beispiel Spanien als "Rentner-Paradies" auswaehlen.
Randbemerkung: Fuer meine Kinder (und mich) habe ich "immer noch den Fuss in der Tuer Deutschland drin", aber ich halte es zur Zeit nicht mehr fuer erstrebenswert. Glaube halt, es wird mittelfristig eine Verschiebung zur "asiatischen Kaufkraft" geben. 
Natuerlich wird DE mit den vielen alten kulturhistorischen Gebaeuden, langfristig fuer Asiaten ein begehrtes Urlaubsziel bleiben.(  ::  )
Randbemerkung-Ende
 ::

----------


## schiene

Nun macht mal unser schönes Deutschland nicht schlechter als es ist.Mit genügend Flexibilität kann man hier immer noch gutes Geld verdienen.Ein berufl.weiterkommen ist in Germany auf jeden Fall einfacher wie in Thailand.
Wichtig wäre das die Kinder mind.zweisprachig erzogen werden und in beiden Kulturkreisen sich behaupten können.Als 3.Sprache ist engl.natürlich auch wichtig.

----------


## Greenhorn

@schiene
Aktuell hast du ja recht. Ich hoffe ja auch fuer mich selbst, ich bekomme noch demnaechst meine Pension und kann noch einige Jahre davon in Thailand leben und den Kindern hier eine Zukunft aufbauen.
Fuer Kinder, die noch rund 20 Jahre vor sich haben, bevor sie das grosse Geld verdienen koennen, sieht es aber anders aus.
Englisch als dritte Sprache ja, als zweite aber Chinesisch. Deutsch lernen sie auch, ist aber nicht so wichtig.
Vielleicht sollt man zu all dem ein neues Thema aufmachen.

(Europaeische) Kinder werden riesen Probleme haben, wenn sie hier auf die asiatische Mentalitaet treffen. Dies wird sich spaeter im "Karriere-Wett-Kampf" noch viel krasser auswirken.
Wer hier auf "Deutsch" jemand Anweisungen gibt oder gar zurechtweist, wird sich "in der Eiszeit" wieder finden.
Der Weg zur Karriere wird aber noch viel heftiger. 
Der Besuch einer imternationalen Schule ist (z.B.) nur moeglich, wenn sie bei den thailaendischen Verwandten in BKK untergebracht werden. Auf der einen Seite westliche Erziehung/Ausbildung und asiatische Unterordnung. Oder (wer es sich leisten kann) Unterbringung im Internat. Dann ist die Schulzeit "wie im Glashaus" und man ist wieder nicht fuer die asiatische Zukunft vorbereitet.

----------


## pit

In der Tat ist das für Kinder nicht einfach. Da haben selbst Erwachsene bei der Eingliederung in die Reihen ihre Schwierigkeiten mit einigen Dingen.

 ::  
Pit

----------


## Siamfan

Das sehe ich heute noch alles so! 

Meine beiden Zwerge,  die wohl dieses Jahr,  mir beide über den Kopf wachsen werden (Mutter ist schon lange die Kleinste), hatten insgesamt keine gute Schulzeit. 
Da sie es aber nicht anders kannten,  haben sie es weggesteckt. 
Für Farang-Kinder (Lug Krüng) die in der Heimat schon in die Schule gegangen sind,  wäre die Thaischule der Kulturschock schlecht hin. 
Ich weiß wovon ich schreibe,  denn als ich 9 Jahre alt war,  sind meine Eltern,  von einer hessischen Kleinstadt (10.000EW) mit guter Schule,  Klassen-und Fachlehrer,  in den Westerwald in ein Dorf mit 350EW umgezogen.
Dort gab es eine Schule mit nur einem Lehrer für 8Jahrgänge.
Das war für mich lange bevor ich TH kennenlernte,  mein erster Kulturschock. 
Ein solcher Umzug für Kinder in der Pupertät,  stelle ich mir absolut grausam vor!!! 

Mein Großer geht nach 6Jahren katholischer Privatschule, jetzt im zweiten Jahr in das International Programm (IP) einer staatlichen Schule. 
Konnte man ihn früher mit einer verkümmerten Blume vergleichen,  ist er jetzt voll aufgeblüht!

Meine Tochter ist noch bis Ende März in der kath. Schule und wird ab Mai auch mit IP anfangen.

----------


## Siamfan

Privatschulen sind eindeutig besser.  Viel braucht es aber auch nicht dafür! 
Ich stelle mir immer wieder die Frage,  sind staatliche Schulen deswegen so schlecht,  damit jeder der es sich irgendwie  leisten kann,  seine Kinder in Privat-Schulen schickt?
English Programm(EP) war gut,  leider hat man es nicht geschafft,  genpgend ThaiLehrer dafür fit zu machen. 
Aber irgendwie habe ich noch Hoffnung,  weil hier ist ein Lehrer "verschwunden", der das hätte schaffen können! 

Unser Sohn trainiert jetzt seine Schwester in Englisch.  Aber er sagt,  sie ist viel besser als er vor zwei Jahren .

DAS hat wohl mit ihrer Lehrerin zu tun,  die mir auch Hoffnung macht.

----------

